# More Me Too - Zune Phone



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/187859/microsoft_working_on_a_zune_phone.html



> Technologist Long Zheng's watchful eye caught a clue that points to the likely existence of an upcoming Zune phone, according to blog post he published this week.
> 
> A Zune software update (version 4.2.202.0) includes a USB device driver package that references hardware IDs for an as of yet unknown Microsoft Zune product. Zheng noted that USB body regulations forbid vendors from masking devices IDs, so the device must be from Microsoft. There are three variants of the ID that may point to different models, he added.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I heard that Microsoft has replied that they do not have any immediate plans to release a Zune Phone... Wouldn't that be competing with the existing Windows Mobile operating system? Hmm...


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Hrm, ask WordPerfect if MS ever said they wouldn't get in to the Word Processing/Productivity business. :-D


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That's true -- Microsoft is good at taking over businesses. (For example, releasing a free antivirus that I'm sure Norton and McAfee are thrilled about.) But that wasn't my point here -- Microsoft is already in the phone market with Windows Mobile. If they do decide to make a "Zune Phone" I'm not sure it's wise to make two completely separate devices -- one for businesses (Windows Mobile) and one for consumers (Zune)... although, I guess you could be making the point that Microsoft doesn't actually _make_ a phone yet -- only the software. I guess this could be more like having Google Android software on HTC phones vs. buying a phone from Google... It will be interesting to see.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

According to this article MS is in fact releasing a Zune Phone. 
http://gizmodo.com/5461215/zune-phone-to-debut-at-mwc-will-use-nvidia-tegra



> Spanish blog MuyComputer claims that Microsoft will present the "Zune Phone" this February, at the MWC in Barcelona. According to them, it's 100% confirmed. Since the phone will use Tegra, Nvidia will team with Microsoft for the anti-JesusPhone debut.


----------

